# Marmota Max



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is my newest creation inspired by the marmot family of animals. He's mainly made of paper mache, paper pulp, paper clay, recyclables, florist foam and dog fur.

The first image best shows how he looks under normal lighting. While he looks washed out in the the other images, it's the camera reacting to the dark fur against the bright white head (I ran out of patience to try and trick it).

I haven't had time to photograph him under mood lighting, but I love him so much I got impatient and just want to share him with the world.


































For the how to, check out http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/marmota.

**edited - Doh. His name is actually Marmota Monax, not Max...though Max fits too


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Here he is from the other side:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful, Ghoul - I love the face!

Dare I ask where the dog fur came from? One of the neighborhood dogs isn't feeling a bit of a CHILL, is it?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

No dogs were harmed in the making of this prop 

My mother has her own little pack of dogs. 2 of the bouviers were in desperate need of a good brushing. I asked her to save the fur that got brushed out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

coooool! That would have a place on my desk all year long. Nice character GF.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding GF....your skull and hands sculpt are near perfect!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool Goul. Using dog hair is true recycling.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics of Marmota Monax with us, GF. He's a rare beauty. He looks like something acquired in the back alley of some Middle Eastern bazaar that you can never quite find the directions to again.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's fantastic!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just plain freaky. Awesome job on that skull!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

he is a great sculpt


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice one Ghoul! Reminds of those "Montauk Monsters". Those dead raccoons or dogs (or other mammals) that wash up on the beach, and only face is eaten away first before the hair comes off. If you live near the beach where a good size stream empties in to the ocean, you'll see these form time to time.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I really like it, and the dog hair is a great idea!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very creepy!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very original idea - great job.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, what a difference that dog fur makes. It really gives this little guy life. He is so much fun and creepy in a great way. It makes me think of those little creatures in the "ghoulies" film. Love it.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting piece GF. 
I love that you made it from scratch. 
Nice use of doggy fur.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's really pretty dark. nice prop.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great prop. Love the effect of the dog hair.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Ghoul Friday. That is original! I started using dog hair for a prop, but I think my dog was in desperate need of a bath because it sure did stink. I love the hands and feet of your prop.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> Nice Job Ghoul Friday. That is original! I started using dog hair for a prop, but I think my dog was in desperate need of a bath because it sure did stink. I love the hands and feet of your prop.


Thanks everyone.

Joisey: When I first thought of it, I wondered "Is this going to be really cool or just really gross?"

I could tolerate the dog fur most of the time. Some of it was puppy fur, and I just love that smell. The rest wasn't the cleanest fur, but as long as I focused on what I was doing, it was ok.

Then I needed to make some of the fur matted by rubbing it between my hands. Intensified the smell 10 times. Not pleasant. Little bit of coughing.

I'd definately use the effect again. Brings recycling to a whole new level.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Nice one Ghoul! Reminds of those "Montauk Monsters". Those dead raccoons or dogs (or other mammals) that wash up on the beach, and only face is eaten away first before the hair comes off. If you live near the beach where a good size stream empties in to the ocean, you'll see these form time to time.


DC= Neat idea. Makes for a great backstory. I've been looking for a name for them since I plan on making different critters. The Montauks is perfect. Thanks!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job! I love it. I have no artistic ability at all. Technical I can do. Can you make me one please? pretty please?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Great Job! I love it. I have no artistic ability at all. Technical I can do. Can you make me one please? pretty please?


See? And I have absolutely no technical know-how.

Shhh...can you hear it? The universe is chuckling.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I will just have to leave my wife and marry you. Just think of the props that we could make together.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hpropman said:


> I will just have to leave my wife and marry you. Just think of the props that we could make together.


lol It'll be like the tv show "Wife Swap" but for haunters. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It's like a mutant dog. Very original. That's out of the box thinking.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow - excellent work GF. Glad to see most of the dog hair made it on the prop.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats just awsome ghoul friday-very nice work


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hpropman said:


> I will just have to leave my wife and marry you. Just think of the props that we could make together.


Get in line, HP!!! Or would you prefer a duel? Screw those pansy rapiers and pistols... Florentine Chainsaws!!! Now THAT'S honor with _style.
_


Ghoul Friday said:


> DC= Neat idea. Makes for a great backstory. I've been looking for a name for them since I plan on making different critters. The Montauks is perfect. Thanks!


Hmmmmm.... might this be a clue to this year's theme?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is very nice. He reminds me of some of the creatures you see in movies like Journey To The Center Of The Earth. The way they always are leading the humans around, with his little lamp. I have never tried paper mache, Some told me that mice will eat it, unfortunately, where I live I can't keep them out of my storage. Don't think I would ever have the talent to do something like this anyway. Great Job.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey MsFriday great work here. I checked him out on your blog awesome step by step.

BTW thanks for the post. My zombie lady thanks you as well.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Get in line, HP!!! Or would you prefer a duel? Screw those pansy rapiers and pistols... Florentine Chainsaws!!! Now THAT'S honor with _style.
> _
> 
> LMAO - a duel with style. I like that but if one of us is dead we will not be able to make anymore props. Maybe if can just borrow her for a few weeks? I will send my wife over she is a good cook but do not bring up Halloween or she will roll her eyes at you.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Rev and Hprop - Wait a minute, wait a minute! Fighting is one thing, but bartering? I went from the status of some noblewoman to a used Sony walkman at a flea market. 

Watcher: In my old house we had a terrible mice problem, but not once did they even nibble on my props. Mind you, I don't use any food ingredients (flour or cornstarch) in my paste which could explain why they weren't interested (though I also like to pretend my props were too scary for the mice to DARE taking a bite).

dubbax: you are very welcome. Let me know when you make a new one. And hey, you could always show your appreciation by sending me one of your creations *bats eyelashes*.

*added after* And Rev, I actually have no idea what this year's theme will be. It might follow this path, it might not. I'm having fun just creating.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Rev and Hprop - Wait a minute, wait a minute! Fighting is one thing, but bartering? I went from the status of some noblewoman to a used Sony walkman at a flea market.


My Lady, Please forgive me I meant no offense I was mealy just responding to a savage challenge in my attempt to secure your hand in prop building. I know not of what you speak this walkman device you speak of, but you could never be reduced in status to a commoner at a market. Please except my apology for any action of mine that may have been misconstrued as demeaning you. I remain humbly in your reverence.

Hpropman


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Creepy and cute- excellent combo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Rev and Hprop - Wait a minute, wait a minute! Fighting is one thing, but bartering? I went from the status of some noblewoman to a used Sony walkman at a flea market.


What, no duel now with Florentine Chainsaws? Crap!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool Ghoul! He's just great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off let me say your how-to and the photos were excellent. It goes to show all creations do not need to large ones. This little guy and his lantern make a great decoration for the whole year. 
You mentioned you were testing a paper clay recipe, if its not top secret would you please share it with me. Again, nicely done.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!! That is really awesome.. Love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ooooh ..I like this ..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it going to have puppies soon?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is it going to have puppies soon?


I wish. It would save me so much prop-building time and cost for materials!



Bone Dancer said:


> First off let me say your how-to and the photos were excellent. It goes to show all creations do not need to large ones. This little guy and his lantern make a great decoration for the whole year.
> You mentioned you were testing a paper clay recipe, if its not top secret would you please share it with me. Again, nicely done.


I'm so glad you like the how-to. You can find the mix I've been playing with here with notes about how I change it depending on the purpose.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

very nice piece


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

As always top notch creativity! Great Stuff! 
How tall is he?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> As always top notch creativity! Great Stuff!
> How tall is he?


Thanks SS. He's 18 inches tall.


----------

